# Minolta SRT 303b



## Derrian (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm trying to obtain a used Minolta srt 303b the silver model. And wondering if anyone knows what kind of price I will be looking at. I'm having a hard time finding anything online beside from one ended auction on ebay.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Derrian


----------



## ferny (Jul 5, 2005)

When I was looking for an SRT101 www.jessops.com gave me a quote of £79.99. They give it a service and a 12 month warranty. 
So.... I got mine from eBay instead. They can got for as little as £20 but I got mine for £40. It depends how lucky you get. Sometimes there are none listed, one day there with be five. I've had no problems with the ones I have. My 303 (normal, silver) cost me £40 and came with a Rokkor 50mm f=1.7 lens and some other small things. 

You can always do a google search and find online shops which have them listed. That can give you a rough idea of price to.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/ - is you need to convert currency.

edit 

couple more links for you
http://home.pcisys.net/~rlsnpjs/minolta/srt.html
http://members.aol.com/manualminolta/minslr.htm


----------



## Derrian (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome thanks! I did a ton of searching but was having probs getting a price. I finally called National Camera Exchange here in the US and they told me $25 and with what your telling me now it gives what I need.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## sethu (Jan 8, 2009)

hello,
i recently picked up a 303b with 50mm 1.4 for Rs4000 (80US$) , i am also being offered a x-700 i prefer the x-700 so if any one needs the 303b just pm 
happy shooting
sethu


----------



## Early (Jan 8, 2009)

Derrian said:


> I'm trying to obtain a used Minolta srt 303b the silver model. And wondering if anyone knows what kind of price I will be looking at. I'm having a hard time finding anything online beside from one ended auction on ebay.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Derrian


Don't mind paying $50 to $100, or even beyond for a good condition and perfectly working camera. Get guarantees.  Better yet, try to obtain the original 303 model, as it has the mirror lock up feature where the 303b doesn't.  Incidentally, the SRT 102 and 102b are the same.

MINOLTA 35mm SLR CAMERA COMPARISON


----------

